# What does it mean if only one website doesn't work for me?



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm running Windows 98 and using Explorer. www.weezer.com is the only website that won't work for me. This site works because I can access it on other computers and everyone I ask gets it to work. This used to be my homepage until I had a hijacking fiasco, which I fixed with Ad Aware and SpyBot. It's the only webpage that doesn't work.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

your shortcut in Favorites or in History can be corrupted.

***

Internet Explorer 5.x/6.x comes with a repair tool. To use it, go to the Add/Remove Programs Control Panel; Scroll and click to highlight 'Microsoft Internet Explorer 5/6.x' in the Install/Uninstall window; Then click on the Add/Remove button; Select 'Repair' the current installation of Internet Explorer radio button; Click on OK. Restart your computer when prompted.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Go to http://housecall.trendmicro.com or http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm and click the Scan Now link to run a free on-line virus scan.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Styxx,

I've always installed Windows (any version) and then downloaded all Windows updates via the Windows Update site, including _Internet Explorer_, and I don't remember encountering IE in the Add/Remove list on any machine since Windows 95.

I have four machines on my network running dual boot (98 & 2000) and two on my work bench right now (one Win98 & one ME) and none of them show IE in the Add/Remove list.

Under what circumstances does this occurr for you?


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, I did all of those things(repair, scan, and restart) and the website still doesn't work and now I get a 'COM' error upon start up.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alex Ethridge:_
> *Styxx,
> 
> I've always installed Windows (any version) and then downloaded all Windows updates via the Windows Update site, including Internet Explorer, and I don't remember encountering IE in the Add/Remove list on any machine since Windows 95.
> ...


I have to get at it through system info tools, explorer repair, so your not alone.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I guess I'm just snake bit. I'm running 2000 and it isn't in there either.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

My XP home doesn't have it either......It does have the ability to remove up-dates though.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

I had no trouble finding it...it's just that now I have no idea how to get rid of the 'COM' error which said "COM can not be found." And I still don't know how to get the website to work.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh! Also sometimes when I open a webpage(particularly in a new window) I hear that Explorer error "popping" sound.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Post a Hijackthis: http://spywareinfo.com/downloads.php?cat=sp#det

Do you have any pop-up stoppers installed?


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

Okay, here is where I'm at right now. The website still doesn't work(I've noticed that another site also doesn't work), I'm still hearing the "popping" error sound when I open Explorer, and I now (after repairing Explorer and scanning for viruses)get the following errors upon start up:

Cannot find the the file 'COM'(or one of its components). Make sure path and file name are correct and that all required fields are available.

That is immediately followed by this error message:

Desktop
Could not load or run 'COM' specified in the WIN.INI file. Make sure file exists on your conputer or remove the reference to it in the WIN.INI file.

I also get this error upon start up:

A required .DLL file GUT.DLL, was not found.

I just ran Spybot and Ad- Aware and here is my hijack this log. I hope this helps and at the very least maybe someone can tell me what to get rid of out of this:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 7:23:44 PM, on 1/5/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://server224.smartbotpro.net/7search/?hkcu
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.drudgereport.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://server224.smartbotpro.net/7search/?hklm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by InsightBB.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.bat;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.exe;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.com;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.scr;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.vbs;c:\windows\hpfsched.bat;c:\windows\hpfsched.exe;c:\windows\hpfsched.com;c:\windows\hpfsched.scr;c:\windows\hpfsched.vbs;c:\windows\COM
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BCF96FB4-5F1B-497B-AECC-910304A55011} - C:\WINDOWS\HH.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] c:\windows\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PopUpKiller] C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP KILLER\POPUPKILLER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BroadbandClient] C:\Program Files\Insight\BBClient\Programs\RegCon.exe /admincheck
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CWE] C:\WINDOWS\CWE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rb32 ml976e] "c:\program files\RapidBlaster\rb32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xzuklpul] C:\WINDOWS\ccwcjhjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AHKNUX] C:\WINDOWS\AHKNUX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O9 - Extra button: AOL Instant Messenger (SM) (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! PageBuilder - http://pagebuilder.yahoo.com/members/tools/pagebuilder/prod/client.2.60.23/code/client.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://photos.msn.ca/r/neutral/controls/MsnPUpld.cab?4,0,1323,0
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37965.5882523148
O16 - DPF: {1F63160A-61CB-3CB5-FB57-BC04CF78B348} (DownloadUL Class) - http://public.searchbarcash.com/cab/029/izukevet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

Thanks!!!


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

The error messages on Startup indicate a program was improperly uninstalled. Simply enter the Win.ini file (Star | Run | type, sysedit, in the Run box and press Enter. Highlight the Win.ini title bar to bring the folder to the from | scroll to locate the target reference line and remove the reference to the missing file, leaving the same spacing, or not above and below the line you removed. Click the X and approve the changes Windows challenges for.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

This is a basic guide as to what the log means, and some tips on reading it yourself. This should in no way replace asking for help in the forums, but help you somewhat in understanding the log yourself. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Overview

Each line in a HijackThis log starts with a section name.

For practical information, click the section name you need help with:
R0, R1, R2, R3 - Internet Explorer Start/Search pages URLs 
F0, F1 - Autoloading programs 
N1, N2, N3, N4 - Netscape/Mozilla Start/Search pages URLs 
O1 - Hosts file redirection 
O2 - Browser Helper Objects 
O3 - Internet Explorer toolbars 
O4 - Autoloading programs from Registry 
O5 - IE Options icon not visible in Control Panel 
O6 - IE Options access restricted by Administrator 
O7 - Regedit access restricted by Administrator 
O8 - Extra items in IE right-click menu 
O9 - Extra buttons on main IE button toolbar, or extra items in IE 'Tools' menu 
O10 - Winsock hijacker 
O11 - Extra group in IE 'Advanced Options' window 
O12 - IE plugins 
O13 - IE DefaultPrefix hijack 
O14 - 'Reset Web Settings' hijack 
O15 - Unwanted site in Trusted Zone 
O16 - ActiveX Objects (aka Downloaded Program Files) 
O17 - Lop.com domain hijackers 
O18 - Extra protocols and protocol hijackers 
O19 - User style sheet hijack

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

R0, R1, R2, R3 - IE Start & Search page

What it looks like:

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.google.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.google.com/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing 
What to do:
If you recognize the URL at the end as your homepage or search engine, it's OK. If you don't, check it and have HijackThis fix it.
For the R3 items, always fix them unless it mentions a program you recognize, like Copernic. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

F0, F1 - Autoloading programs

What it looks like: 
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe Openme.exe
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched

What to do:
The F0 items are always bad, so fix them.
The F1 items are usually very old programs that are safe, so you should find some more info on the filename to see if it's good or bad. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

N1, N2, N3, N4 - Netscape/Mozilla Start & Search page

What it looks like: 
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "www.google.com"); (C:\Program Files\Netscape\Users\default\prefs.js)
N2 - Netscape 6: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.google.com"); (C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\defaulto9t1tfl.slt\prefs.js)
N2 - Netscape 6: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%206%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_02.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\User\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\defaulto9t1tfl.slt\prefs.js) 
What to do:
Usually the Netscape and Mozilla homepage and search page are safe. They rarely get hijacked. Should you see an URL you don't recognize as your homepage or search page, have HijackThis fix it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O1 - Hostsfile redirection

What it looks like: 
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch 
What to do:
This hijack will redirect the address to the right to the IP address to the left. If the IP does not belong to the address, you will be redirected to a wrong site everytime you enter the address. You can always have HijackThis fix these, unless you knowingly put those lines in your Hosts file. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O2 - Browser Helper Objects

What it looks like: 
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {13F537F0-AF09-11d6-9029-0002B31F9E59} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\YCOMP5_0_2_4.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1A214F62-47A7-4CA3-9D00-95A3965A8B4A} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP ELIMINATOR\AUTODISPLAY401.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: MediaLoads Enhanced - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIALOADS ENHANCED\ME1.DLL 
What to do:
If you don't directly recognize a Browser Helper Object's name, use TonyK's BHO List to find it by the class ID (CLSID, the number between curly brackets) and see if it's good or bad. In the BHO List, 'X' means spyware and 'L' means safe.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O3 - IE toolbars

What it looks like: 
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\YCOMP5_0_2_4.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Popup Eliminator - {86BCA93E-457B-4054-AFB0-E428DA1563E1} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP ELIMINATOR\PETOOLBAR401.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: rzillcgthjx - {5996aaf3-5c08-44a9-ac12-1843fd03df0a} - C:\WINDOWS\APPLICATION DATA\CKSTPRLLNQUL.DLL 
What to do:
If you don't directly recognize a toolbar's name, use TonyK's Toolbar List to find it by the class ID (CLSID, the number between curly brackets) and see if it's good or bad. In the Toolbar List, 'X' means spyware and 'L' means safe.
If it's not on the list and the name seems a random string of characters and the file is somewhere in a folder named 'Application Data' (like the last one in the examples above), it's definitely bad, and you should have HijackThis fix it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O4 - Autoloading programs from Registry

What it looks like: 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE 
What to do:
Use PacMan's Startup List to find the entry and see if it's good or bad. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O5 - IE Options not visible in Control Panel

What it looks like: 
O5 - control.ini: inetcpl.cpl=no 
What to do:
Unless you've knowingly hidden the icon from Control Panel, have HijackThis fix it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O6 - IE Options access restricted by Administrator

What it looks like: 
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present 
What to do:
Unless you have the Spybot S&D option 'Lock homepage from changes' active, have HijackThis fix this. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O7 - Regedit access restricted by Administrator

What it looks like: 
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1 
What to do:
Always have HijackThis fix this. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O8 - Extra items in IE right-click menu

What it looks like: 
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLETOOLBAR_EN_1.1.68-DELEON.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Zoom &In - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\zoomin.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Zoom O&ut - C:\WINDOWS\WEB\zoomout.htm 
What to do:
If you don't recognize the name of the item in the right-click menu in IE, have HijackThis fix it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O9 - Extra buttons on main IE toolbar, or extra items in IE 'Tools' menu

What it looks like: 
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM) 
What to do:
If you don't recognize the name of the button or menuitem, have HijackThis fix it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O10 - Winsock hijackers

What it looks like: 
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\progra~1\common~2\toolbar\cnmib.dll' missing
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\newton knows\vmain.dll 
What to do:
It's best to fix these using LSPFix from Cexx.org, or Spybot S&D from Kolla.de. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O11 - Extra group in IE 'Advanced Options' window

What it looks like: 
O11 - Options group: [CommonName] CommonName 
What to do:
The only hijacker as of now that adds its own options group to the IE Advanced Options window is CommonName. So you can always have HijackThis fix this. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O12 - IE plugins

What it looks like: 
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .PDF: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll 
What to do:
Most of the time these are safe. Only OnFlow adds a plugin here that you don't want (.ofb). 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O13 - IE DefaultPrefix hijack

What it looks like: 
O13 - DefaultPrefix: http://www.pixpox.com/cgi-bin/click.pl?url=
O13 - WWW Prefix: http://prolivation.com/cgi-bin/r.cgi? 
What to do:
These are always bad. Have HijackThis fix them. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O14 - 'Reset Web Settings' hijack

What it looks like: 
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.searchalot.com 
What to do:
If the URL is not the provider of your computer or your ISP, have HijackThis fix it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O15 - Unwanted site in Trusted Zone

What it looks like: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com 
What to do:
So far, only AOL has the tendency to add itself to your Trusted Zone, allowing it to run any ActiveX it wants. Always have HijackThis fix this. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O16 - ActiveX Objects (aka Downloaded Program Files)

What it looks like: 
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab 
What to do:
If you don't recognize the name of the object, or the URL it was downloaded from, have HijackThis fix it. If the name or URL contains words like 'dialer', 'casino', 'free_plugin' etc, definitely fix it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O17 - Lop.com domain hijacks

What it looks like: 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = W21944.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = W21944.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D196AB38-4D1F-45C1-9108-46D367F19F7E}: Domain = W21944.find-quick.com 
What to do:
If the domain is not from your ISP or company network, have HijackThis fix it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O18 - Extra protocols and protocol hijackers

What it looks like: 
O18 - Protocol: relatedlinks - {5AB65DD4-01FB-44D5-9537-3767AB80F790} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MSIETS\msielink.dll
O18 - Protocol: mctp - {d7b95390-b1c5-11d0-b111-0080c712fe82}
O18 - Protocol hijack: http - {66993893-61B8-47DC-B10D-21E0C86DD9C8} 
What to do:
Only a few hijackers show up here. The known baddies are 'cn' (CommonName), 'ayb' (Lop.com) and 'relatedlinks' (Huntbar), you should have HijackThis fix those.
Other things that show up are either not confirmed safe yet, or are hijacked by spyware. In the last case, have HijackThis fix it. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O19 - User style sheet hijack

What it looks like: 
O19 - User style sheet: c:\WINDOWS\Java\my.css 
What to do:
In the case of a browser slowdown and frequent popups, have HijackThis fix this item if it shows up in the log.


----------



## Styxx (Sep 8, 2001)

Close your internet browser, all other programs, doing the below, restart your computer and then generate your Hijack This log.

Clear your browser's Cache and key folders before you generate a HJT log:

Click the Start button; Point to Control Panel, select Internet Options; In the box that opens, click the Clear History; Delete Cookies And Delete Files buttons (tick the box next to, 'Delete all off-line content', each in turn; In the box that opens after activating each button, click the OK button. Click OK to close the Internet Options window.

Clear the contents of the c:\Windows\Cookies; Temporary Internet Files and Temp folders.

***

You've got way too much running at Windows startup.

Check your available resources by right-clicking My Computer; clicking Properties; Click the Performance tab. Resources available are displayed as percent there at top. Check it when you get done running the System Configuration Utility mentioned below.

Click the Start button; Run; type 'msconfig', without the quotation marks, in the Run box and click OK; Then click the Startup tab; Uncheck anything you don't need running in the background. For reference on what's not needed running in the background in the System Configuration Utility, view this website first and print out the list:

http://www2.whidbey.net/djdenham/Running_items.htm

It's important that you print out the above mentioned list. The site provides a printer friendly link.

In the System Configuration Utility (SCU), you can uncheck programs you suspect one at a time and restart your computer. If something doesn't work right, you can always go back into the SCU and re-check it and restart your computer via the Start button. The changes are completely reversible by re-checking an item in SCU or by selecting Normal Startup under the General tab in the SCU and all the programs listed run when Windows starts as it was before you started.

***

You need to be running a firewall like free Sygate from http://download.com - type, sygate, in the Search box, you must be on-line to register Sygate, that is if you're not using a firewalled Router on a Network or, have another third-party firewall like Sygate installed.

***

Get, install, update and run free Ad-aware (and its HexDump plug-in) from http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

***

You might post exactly what programs you have in the Add/Remove Programs Control Panel list box.

***

Go to http://housecall.trendmicro.com or http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/com/activescan_principal.htm and click the Scan Now link to run a free on-line virus scan.

***

What anti-virus are you using? If you're running Mcaffee anti-virus and have not recently paid for a one year subscription to download weekly new virus definitions, you might consider getting free AntiVir 6 from http://free-av.com - Uninstalling Mcaffee; Restarting your computer and installing free AntiVir Anti-virus 6.0.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Download and run the following utility tools:

CWShredder can be found at the bottom of this page, but take a few minutes to read over the various mutations of this hijack 
http://www.merijn.org/cwschronicles.html

Also download (and then get the updates before running)

SpyBot Search & Destroy http://security.kolla.de/index.php?...n&page=download 
Ad-Aware http://www.lavasoft.de/software/adaware/

Run each with your browser CLOSED and then reboot after running each and before running the next.

Once you have finished post a fresh copy of HJT.

Thanks.


----------



## billoo (Sep 20, 2003)

hi Booradley
you can also search for a file named hosts without any extensions in your computer. In case you find one search for weezer.com in that file . If you find the entry then delete it.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

"The error messages on Startup indicate a program was improperly uninstalled. Simply enter the Win.ini file (Star | Run | type, sysedit, in the Run box and press Enter. Highlight the Win.ini title bar to bring the folder to the from | scroll to locate the target reference line and remove the reference to the missing file, leaving the same spacing, or not above and below the line you removed. Click the X and approve the changes Windows challenges for."

Ok, I can get as far as going to the Win.ini title bar, but I have no idea what the reference to the missing file is, or how to remove it.
So, I am still getting those errors upon startup.

www.weezer.com still doesn't work(I still keep getting the page can not be displayed message). In addition to the online virus scan, I also just updated and ran CoolWebShredder(which actually fixed the other page I couldn't open), Spybot, and Ad Aware. Here is the latest HiJackThis Log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 9:31:02 PM, on 1/9/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.drudgereport.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by InsightBB.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.bat;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.exe;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.com;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.scr;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.vbs;c:\windows\hpfsched.bat;c:\windows\hpfsched.exe;c:\windows\hpfsched.com;c:\windows\hpfsched.scr;c:\windows\hpfsched.vbs;c:\windows\COM
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BCF96FB4-5F1B-497B-AECC-910304A55011} - C:\WINDOWS\HH.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] c:\windows\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PopUpKiller] C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP KILLER\POPUPKILLER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BroadbandClient] C:\Program Files\Insight\BBClient\Programs\RegCon.exe /admincheck
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CWE] C:\WINDOWS\CWE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rb32 ml976e] "c:\program files\RapidBlaster\rb32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xzuklpul] C:\WINDOWS\ccwcjhjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AHKNUX] C:\WINDOWS\AHKNUX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe "snake"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe "snake"
O9 - Extra button: AOL Instant Messenger (SM) (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! PageBuilder - http://pagebuilder.yahoo.com/members/tools/pagebuilder/prod/client.2.60.23/code/client.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://photos.msn.ca/r/neutral/controls/MsnPUpld.cab?4,0,1323,0
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37965.5882523148
O16 - DPF: {1F63160A-61CB-3CB5-FB57-BC04CF78B348} (DownloadUL Class) - http://public.searchbarcash.com/cab/029/izukevet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

I alos looked at the site about the startup menu, but nothing in my startup is even the same as the things they listed, but for reference, here is my startup. I have no idea what over half the stuff even is:

http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~jwekluk1/johnsfolder/startup1.jpg

http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~jwekluk1/johnsfolder/startup2.jpg

Thanks again, this is just a tad frustrating...all of this to figure out how to get one site working again. Ha ha.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Have you downloaded and run the three utilities I suggested in post #16? Don't forget to get the latest updates for Ad-Aware and Spybot before you run them. Also REBOOT after running each one and before running the next.

Runing those three utilities should clean up at least 4 or 5 of the problems I can see.

Also from the screen shots you provided I can see a few things that SHOULD be running, but aren't.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

I've updated, ran, and rebooted using those three programs and this is what I have now:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 4:40:20 PM, on 1/10/04
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP KILLER\POPUPKILLER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.drudgereport.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by InsightBB.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.bat;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.exe;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.com;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.scr;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.vbs;c:\windows\hpfsched.bat;c:\windows\hpfsched.exe;c:\windows\hpfsched.com;c:\windows\hpfsched.scr;c:\windows\hpfsched.vbs;c:\windows\COM
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BCF96FB4-5F1B-497B-AECC-910304A55011} - C:\WINDOWS\HH.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] c:\windows\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PopUpKiller] C:\PROGRAM FILES\POPUP KILLER\POPUPKILLER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BroadbandClient] C:\Program Files\Insight\BBClient\Programs\RegCon.exe /admincheck
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CWE] C:\WINDOWS\CWE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rb32 ml976e] "c:\program files\RapidBlaster\rb32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xzuklpul] C:\WINDOWS\ccwcjhjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AHKNUX] C:\WINDOWS\AHKNUX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O9 - Extra button: AOL Instant Messenger (SM) (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! PageBuilder - http://pagebuilder.yahoo.com/members/tools/pagebuilder/prod/client.2.60.23/code/client.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://photos.msn.ca/r/neutral/controls/MsnPUpld.cab?4,0,1323,0
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Literati - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/tt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37965.5882523148
O16 - DPF: {1F63160A-61CB-3CB5-FB57-BC04CF78B348} (DownloadUL Class) - http://public.searchbarcash.com/cab/029/izukevet.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Remove these lines:
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.bat;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.exe;C:\WINDOWS\hpfsched.com;C:\WIN.........
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BCF96FB4-5F1B-497B-AECC-910304A55011} - C:\WINDOWS\HH.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CWE] C:\WINDOWS\CWE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rb32 ml976e] "c:\program files\RapidBlaster\rb32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [xzuklpul] C:\WINDOWS\ccwcjhjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AHKNUX] C:\WINDOWS\AHKNUX.exe
O16 - DPF: {1F63160A-61CB-3CB5-FB57-BC04CF78B348} (DownloadUL Class) - http://public.searchbarcash.com/cab/029/izukevet.cab

Then re-run either Spybot or Adaware, do an update first - fix everything new they find.

Also, try doing a Virus scan:

Symantec:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com

It may also be that your pop-up blocked is playing a part in blocking the site.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm surprised that neither Ad-aware or Spybot got rid of the RapidBlaster. Both of them updated their definitions months ago to include getting rid of RapidBlaster.

When all else fails, we will do it manually via HJT as Triple6 pointed out.

I would add this to the list to have HJT take care of also. It's not really needed to start up all the time.

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVComs] c:\windows\SYSTEM\LVComS.exe


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

What you should add back in from MS config:

[ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
Both power profiles
Your Antivirus program
Firewall (do you have one?) If not the free Zone Alarm and Sygate are among the best freebees.

Since this is an HP with a number of keyboard functions/buttons, you may want to add those back in if you need that functionality.

I see Kazaa in there. You should seriously consider removing Kazaa and replacing it with KazaaLite. Many say it is even better than the original Kazaa, but most importantly, KazaaLite doesn't contain spyware. P2P is one of the major ways picking up virii/worms/trojans, and spyware, there is no sense in "getting a head start" by using a product that already contains spyware.

Download KazaaBegone 1.01 http://majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=3446

Kazaalite is the same as Kazaa but without the spyware.
http://fe1.edskes.com/k/klitekpp242e.exe


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

I have Kazaa Lite. Does that mean Kazaa is still on my computer even though I deleted it?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

If Kazaa was just deleted and not removed by either using add/remove programs from control panel, or its own uninstaller, then traces are left behind in the registry.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

I've been able to fix the win.ini problem, but the website still doesn't work after all these weeks. I've tried everything, too.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Can you paste a copy of your \Windows\Hosts (no extension) file? The site in question may be blocked in your hosts file.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

Sorry, I took a little while to reply. The semester started and it got a little hectic. Anyway, how would I go about posting a copy of my \Windows\Hosts (no extension) file? I'd be happy to do it.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

While you are logged into this thread, do the following:

Use the Find command, Start > Find > Files of Folders and then enter in the word hosts and hit enter or click on Find Now.

Once you find the hosts file that is located in \Windows highlight it and then hold down the shift key as you RIGHT click on it. On the menu click on Open With and it will bring up a list of programs. Scroll down to NotePad and highlight it. Make sure there is NO check mark in the box to use this application all the time. Then click on OK

Once you have the file open in NotePad (or WordPad if it's large) hold down the ctrl key and hit the "a" key. This should highlight the whole file. Now hold down the ctrl key and hit the "c". This will copy the contents to the clipboard (memory). Now close NotePad.

Open your browser and in your reply hold down the ctrl key and hit the "v" key. BINGO!!

Find hosts
Open in NotePad
ctrl+A (select all)
ctrl+C (copy)
close NotePad
open browser window
ctrl+V (paste)


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow, what does all of this stuff even mean? Computers are crazy.

# localhost: Needs to stay like this to work
127.0.0.1 localhost

# KaZaA related:

127.0.0.1 desktop.kazaa.com
127.0.0.1 www.altnetp2p.com
127.0.0.1 alpha.kazaa.com
127.0.0.1 shop.kazaa.com
127.0.0.1 www.bonzi.com
127.0.0.1 www.brilliantdigital.com
127.0.0.1 www.b3d.com
127.0.0.1 media.altnet.com
127.0.0.1 www.altnet.com
127.0.0.1 dev.bde.com.au
127.0.0.1 update.kazaa.com
127.0.0.1 bravo.kazaa.com

# Adservers and other crappy sites:

127.0.0.1 123banners.com
127.0.0.1 ad.adsmart.net
127.0.0.1 ad.ca.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.de.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.es.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.fr.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.free6.com
127.0.0.1 ad.it.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.iwin.com
127.0.0.1 ad.jp.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.kr.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.linkexchange.com
127.0.0.1 ad.linksynergy.com
127.0.0.1 ad.nl.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.no.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.preferences.com
127.0.0.1 ad.se.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.sma.punto.net
127.0.0.1 ad.trafficmp.com
127.0.0.1 ad.uk.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ad.webprovider.com
127.0.0.1 ad08.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ad1.adcept.net
127.0.0.1 ad1.icorp.net
127.0.0.1 ad1.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 ad2.adcept.net
127.0.0.1 ad2.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 ad3.adcept.net
127.0.0.1 ad-adex3.flycast.com
127.0.0.1 adcontroller.unicast.com
127.0.0.1 adcreatives.imaginemedia.com
127.0.0.1 addb.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 adevents.msn.com
127.0.0.1 adex3.flycast.com
127.0.0.1 adfarm.mediaplex.com
127.0.0.1 adforce.ads.imgis.com
127.0.0.1 adforce.imgis.com
127.0.0.1 adfu.blockstackers.com
127.0.0.1 adimage.blm.net
127.0.0.1 adimages.earthweb.com
127.0.0.1 adimages.go.com
127.0.0.1 adimages.imaginemedia.com
127.0.0.1 adimg.egroups.com
127.0.0.1 admedia.xoom.com
127.0.0.1 admonitor.net
127.0.0.1 adpick.switchboard.com
127.0.0.1 adproject.net
127.0.0.1 adremote.pathfinder.com
127.0.0.1 adres.internet.com
127.0.0.1 ads.adflight.com
127.0.0.1 ads.ad-flow.com
127.0.0.1 ads.admaximize.com
127.0.0.1 ads.admonitor.net
127.0.0.1 ads.adroar.com
127.0.0.1 ads.bfast.com
127.0.0.1 ads.box.sk
127.0.0.1 ads.burstnet.com
127.0.0.1 ads.cdfreaks.com
127.0.0.1 ads.chrbanner.com
127.0.0.1 ads.clickagents.com
127.0.0.1 ads.clickhouse.com
127.0.0.1 ads.dai.net
127.0.0.1 ads.datais.com
127.0.0.1 ads.enliven.com
127.0.0.1 ads.eu.msn.com
127.0.0.1 ads.fairfax.com.au
127.0.0.1 ads.fool.com
127.0.0.1 ads.fortunecity.com
127.0.0.1 ads.fortunecity.fr
127.0.0.1 ads.freeze.com
127.0.0.1 ads.freshmeat.net
127.0.0.1 ads.god.co.uk
127.0.0.1 ads.guardianunlimited.co.uk
127.0.0.1 ads.hitcents.com
127.0.0.1 ads.hollywood.com
127.0.0.1 ads.i12.de
127.0.0.1 ads.i33.com
127.0.0.1 ads.ign.com
127.0.0.1 ads.imaginemedia.com
127.0.0.1 ads.indya.com
127.0.0.1 ads.infi.net
127.0.0.1 ads.irover.com
127.0.0.1 ads.ixo.com
127.0.0.1 ads.jpost.com
127.0.0.1 ads.jwtt3.com
127.0.0.1 ads.killerapp.com
127.0.0.1 ads.link4ads.com
127.0.0.1 ads.linksponsor.com
127.0.0.1 ads.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 ads.lycos.com
127.0.0.1 ads.lycos.de
127.0.0.1 ads.madison.com
127.0.0.1 ads.mediaodyssey.com
127.0.0.1 ads.mediaturf.net
127.0.0.1 ads.msn.com
127.0.0.1 ads.musiccity.com
127.0.0.1 ads.netomia.com
127.0.0.1 ads.newcity.com
127.0.0.1 ads.newcitynet.com
127.0.0.1 ads.ninemsn.com.au
127.0.0.1 ads.rediff.com
127.0.0.1 ads.satyamonline.com
127.0.0.1 ads.seattletimes.com
127.0.0.1 ads.smartclicks.com
127.0.0.1 ads.smartclicks.net
127.0.0.1 ads.sptimes.com
127.0.0.1 ads.startpath.com
127.0.0.1 ads.station.sony.com
127.0.0.1 ads.tiscali.fr
127.0.0.1 ads.tripod.com
127.0.0.1 ads.tucows.com
127.0.0.1 ads.vcommunities.com
127.0.0.1 ads.web.aol.com
127.0.0.1 ads.x10.com
127.0.0.1 ads.xtra.co.nz
127.0.0.1 ads.zdnet.com
127.0.0.1 ads01.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads02.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads03.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads04.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads05.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads06.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads07.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads08.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads09.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads1.activeagent.at
127.0.0.1 ads1.ad-flow.com
127.0.0.1 ads1.speedbit.com
127.0.0.1 ads10.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads11.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads12.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads13.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads14.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads15.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads16.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads17.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads18.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads19.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads2.speedbit.com
127.0.0.1 ads2.zdnet.com
127.0.0.1 ads20.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads21.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads22.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads23.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads24.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads25.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ads3.speedbit.com
127.0.0.1 ads3.zdnet.com
127.0.0.1 ads4.speedbit.com
127.0.0.1 ads5.gamecity.net
127.0.0.1 ads5.speedbit.com
127.0.0.1 ads6.speedbit.com
127.0.0.1 ads7.speedbit.com
127.0.0.1 ads8.speedbit.com
127.0.0.1 adserv.bravenet.com
127.0.0.1 adserv.bravenet.com
127.0.0.1 adserv.iafrica.com
127.0.0.1 adserv.internetfuel.com
127.0.0.1 adserv.quality-channel.de
127.0.0.1 adserver.adtech.de
127.0.0.1 adserver.affiliation.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.akqa.net
127.0.0.1 adserver.dbusiness.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.garden.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.humanux.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.imaginemedia.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.isonews.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.janes.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.lunarpages.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.merc.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.monster.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.track-star.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.tweakers.net
127.0.0.1 adserver.ugo.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.webads.nl
127.0.0.1 adserver1.ogilvy-interactive.de
127.0.0.1 adserver2.imaginemedia.com
127.0.0.1 adsubstract
127.0.0.1 adsubstract
127.0.0.1 ads-ussj1.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 adtegrity.spinbox.net
127.0.0.1 adulttds.com
127.0.0.1 affiliates.kliks.nl
127.0.0.1 aglink.mircx.com
127.0.0.1 antfarm-ad.flycast.com
127.0.0.1 au.ads.link4ads.com
127.0.0.1 bach.aureate.com
127.0.0.1 badservant.guj.de
127.0.0.1 banner.50megs.com
127.0.0.1 banner.adverity.com
127.0.0.1 banner.commissionpartner.com
127.0.0.1 banner.de
127.0.0.1 banner.easyspace.com
127.0.0.1 banner.free6.com
127.0.0.1 banner.i-3.de
127.0.0.1 banner.media-system.de
127.0.0.1 banner.orb.net
127.0.0.1 banner.relcom.ru
127.0.0.1 bannerad.ipgnet.com
127.0.0.1 bannerads.de
127.0.0.1 bannerfarm.ace.advertising.com
127.0.0.1 bannerimages.0catch.com
127.0.0.1 bannermaster.geektech.com
127.0.0.1 banner-net.com
127.0.0.1 bannerpower.com
127.0.0.1 banners.adultfriendfinder.com
127.0.0.1 banners.easydns.com
127.0.0.1 banners.free6.com
127.0.0.1 banners.hotlinks.net
127.0.0.1 banners.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 banners.nextcard.com
127.0.0.1 banners.pennyweb.com
127.0.0.1 banners.webmasterplan.com
127.0.0.1 banners.wunderground.com
127.0.0.1 bannervip.webjump.com
127.0.0.1 banzai.moodlogic.com
127.0.0.1 barnesandnoble.bfast.com
127.0.0.1 beseen.com
127.0.0.1 beseen.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 beseen5.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 beseenad.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 beseenad1.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 beseenad2.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 beseenad3.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 beseenadx.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 bfast.com
127.0.0.1 bizad.nikkeibp.co.jp
127.0.0.1 bn.bfast.com
127.0.0.1 botw.topbucks.com
127.0.0.1 bsads.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 by.advertising.com
127.0.0.1 c1.thecounter.com
127.0.0.1 c2.thecounter.com
127.0.0.1 c3.xxxcounter.com
127.0.0.1 califia.imaginemedia.com
127.0.0.1 cash4banner.com
127.0.0.1 cash4banner.de
127.0.0.1 cds.mediaplex.com
127.0.0.1 cgi.sexlist.com
127.0.0.1 click.avenuea.com
127.0.0.1 click.go2net.com
127.0.0.1 click.linksynergy.com
127.0.0.1 clickagents.com
127.0.0.1 clicks.about.com
127.0.0.1 clicks.nastydollars.com
127.0.0.1 clicks.oxcash.com
127.0.0.1 clit5.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 code02.pbtech.net
127.0.0.1 commonwealth.riddler.com
127.0.0.1 cookies.cmpnet.com
127.0.0.1 cornflakes.pathfinder.com
127.0.0.1 counter.hitbox.com
127.0.0.1 counter1.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter10.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter11.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter12.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter13.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter14.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter15.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter16.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter2.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter3.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter4.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter5.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter6.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter7.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter8.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 counter9.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 crs.akamai.com
127.0.0.1 crux.songline.com
127.0.0.1 ct.iac-online.de
127.0.0.1 ctc.amateurpages.com
127.0.0.1 de.netstatpro.net
127.0.0.1 desktop.grokster.com
127.0.0.1 dialer.offshoreclicks.com
127.0.0.1 doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 download1.0190-dialer.com
127.0.0.1 download1.libereco.net
127.0.0.1 download2.0190-dialer.com
127.0.0.1 ehg.hitbox.com
127.0.0.1 ehg-commjun.hitbox.com
127.0.0.1 erie.smartage.com
127.0.0.1 etad.telegraph.co.uk
127.0.0.1 everyone.net
127.0.0.1 exchange-it.com
127.0.0.1 exitfuel.com
127.0.0.1 exitmoney.com
127.0.0.1 fast.mediacharger.com
127.0.0.1 focalink.com
127.0.0.1 fp.valueclick.com
127.0.0.1 fragmentserv.iac-online.de
127.0.0.1 free.****-portal.com
127.0.0.1 freebieclub.com
127.0.0.1 freeezinebucks.com
127.0.0.1 freepass.elitecities.com
127.0.0.1 fs.dai.net
127.0.0.1 gadgeteer.pdamart.com
127.0.0.1 global.msads.net
127.0.0.1 gm.preferences.com
127.0.0.1 go.ezgreen.com
127.0.0.1 got2goshop.com
127.0.0.1 gp.dejanews.com
127.0.0.1 hacker-spider.de
127.0.0.1 hc2.humanclick.com
127.0.0.1 hg1.hitbox.com
127.0.0.1 hit.hotlog.ru
127.0.0.1 hitbox.com
127.0.0.1 hitmatic.com
127.0.0.1 hitsfrom.popuprush.com
127.0.0.1 hypercount.com
127.0.0.1 ifcol.exitfuel.com
127.0.0.1 image.click2net.com
127.0.0.1 image.com.com
127.0.0.1 image.eimg.com
127.0.0.1 images.sexlist.com
127.0.0.1 images2.nytimes.com
127.0.0.1 imageserv.adtech.de
127.0.0.1 img.mediaplex.com
127.0.0.1 impnl.tradedoubler.com
127.0.0.1 internetfuel.com
127.0.0.1 itn.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1 jcms.cydoor.com
127.0.0.1 jeeves.flycast.com
127.0.0.1 jobkeys.ngadcenter.net
127.0.0.1 kansas.valueclick.com
127.0.0.1 leader.linkexchange.com
127.0.0.1 linkbuddies.com
127.0.0.1 liquidad.narrowcastmedia.com
127.0.0.1 liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 ln.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 looksmartclicks.com
127.0.0.1 lsads.looksmart.com.au
127.0.0.1 m.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 macaddictads.snv.futurenet.com
127.0.0.1 marketing-internet.com
127.0.0.1 maximumcash.com
127.0.0.1 maximumpcads.imaginemedia.com
127.0.0.1 media.carpediem.fr
127.0.0.1 media.expedia.com
127.0.0.1 media.fastclick.net
127.0.0.1 media.popuptraffic.com
127.0.0.1 media.preferences.com
127.0.0.1 media20.fastclick.net
127.0.0.1 mediacharger.com
127.0.0.1 mediamgr.ugo.com
127.0.0.1 mediaplex.com
127.0.0.1 megacash.de
127.0.0.1 mercury.rmuk.co.uk
127.0.0.1 millenium-hitz.com
127.0.0.1 mjxads.internet.com
127.0.0.1 mojofarm.sjc.mediaplex.com
127.0.0.1 monitor.looksmart.com
127.0.0.1 monsterhitz.to
127.0.0.1 musiccity.streamcastnetwork.com
127.0.0.1 n24.de
127.0.0.1 nbc.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1 network.realmedia.com
127.0.0.1 newads.cmpnet.com
127.0.0.1 newsticker.shortnews.de
127.0.0.1 ng3.ads.warnerbros.com
127.0.0.1 ngads.smartage.com
127.0.0.1 nitrous.exitfuel.com
127.0.0.1 nsads.hotwired.com
127.0.0.1 ntbanner.digitalriver.com
127.0.0.1 oad.realmedia.com
127.0.0.1 oas.benchmark.fr
127.0.0.1 onresponse.com
127.0.0.1 onresponse.com
127.0.0.1 oz.valueclick.com
127.0.0.1 p.wtlive.com
127.0.0.1 paycounter.com
127.0.0.1 ph-ad04.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ph-ad05.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ph-ad07.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ph-ad16.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ph-ad17.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 ph-ad18.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 php.offshoreclicks.com
127.0.0.1 pluto.beseen.com
127.0.0.1 pop.mircx.com
127.0.0.1 porn-attack.com
127.0.0.1 proxy.ladot.com
127.0.0.1 pub.epiknet.org
127.0.0.1 pub.infiniland.com
127.0.0.1 pub.ketix.com
127.0.0.1 pub.telmedia.fr
127.0.0.1 pub.weborama.fr
127.0.0.1 realads.realmedia.com
127.0.0.1 redherring.ngadcenter.net
127.0.0.1 redirect.click2net.com
127.0.0.1 redirect.iac-online.de
127.0.0.1 regio.adlink.de
127.0.0.1 responsemedia-ad.flycast.com
127.0.0.1 retaildirect.realmedia.com
127.0.0.1 rmads.eu.msn.com
127.0.0.1 rs.webmasterplan.com
127.0.0.1 s0.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1 s1.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1 s10.sitemeter.com
127.0.0.1 s11.sitemeter.com
127.0.0.1 s12.sitemeter.com
127.0.0.1 s2.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1 s2.focalink.com
127.0.0.1 s3.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1 s4.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1 s5.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1 s6.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1 s7.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1 s8.bluestreak.com
127.0.0.1 script.weborama.fr
127.0.0.1 secserv.imgis.com
127.0.0.1 servedby.advertising.com
127.0.0.1 servedby.advertwizard.com
127.0.0.1 server.hamster.com
127.0.0.1 server-uk.imrworldwide.com
127.0.0.1 servlets.kliks.nl
127.0.0.1 sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 sh4banner.de
127.0.0.1 sh4sure-images.adbureau.net
127.0.0.1 shop.freepush.com
127.0.0.1 shortwin.de
127.0.0.1 specialoffers.aol.com
127.0.0.1 spezialreporte.de
127.0.0.1 spin.spinbox.net
127.0.0.1 sprinks-clicks.about.com
127.0.0.1 spylog.com
127.0.0.1 srv1.bannercommunity.de
127.0.0.1 srv2.bannercommunity.de
127.0.0.1 srv3.bannercommunity.de
127.0.0.1 static.admaximize.com
127.0.0.1 stats.superstats.com
127.0.0.1 stats3.porntrack.com
127.0.0.1 statse.webtrendslive.com
127.0.0.1 suissa-ad.flycast.com
127.0.0.1 survey.proactive.nl
127.0.0.1 sview.avenuea.com
127.0.0.1 t0.extreme-dm.com
127.0.0.1 thinknyc.eu-adcenter.net
127.0.0.1 tpl1.realtracker.com
127.0.0.1 tracker.clicktrade.com
127.0.0.1 tsms-ad.tsms.com
127.0.0.1 tuerck.de.counted.com
127.0.0.1 twistedhumor.com
127.0.0.1 ugo.eu-adcenter.net
127.0.0.1 ugo.eu-adcenter.net
127.0.0.1 uk1.linksynergy.com
127.0.0.1 uk2.linksynergy.com
127.0.0.1 uk3.linksynergy.com
127.0.0.1 uk4.linksynergy.com
127.0.0.1 uk5.linksynergy.com
127.0.0.1 us.adserver.yahoo.com
127.0.0.1 v0.extreme-dm.com
127.0.0.1 v1.extreme-dm.com
127.0.0.1 valueclick.com
127.0.0.1 van.ads.link4ads.com
127.0.0.1 vant.guj.de
127.0.0.1 view.accendo.com
127.0.0.1 view.avenuea.com
127.0.0.1 vis1.sexlist.com
127.0.0.1 vis2.sexlist.com
127.0.0.1 vis3.sexlist.com
127.0.0.1 vis4.sexlist.com
127.0.0.1 vis5.sexlist.com
127.0.0.1 visite.weborama.fr
127.0.0.1 vnu.eu-adcenter.net
127.0.0.1 w0.extreme-dm.com
127.0.0.1 w113.hitbox.com
127.0.0.1 w117.hitbox.com
127.0.0.1 w25.hitbox.com
127.0.0.1 web2.deja.com
127.0.0.1 webads.bizservers.com
127.0.0.1 weblist.de
127.0.0.1 webxprod.qualcomm.com
127.0.0.1 www.0190-dialer.com
127.0.0.1 www.12traffic.de
127.0.0.1 www.1for1.com
127.0.0.1 www.3turtles.com
127.0.0.1 www.404errorpage.com
127.0.0.1 www.7adpower.com
127.0.0.1 www.7host.com
127.0.0.1 www.activeannonce.com
127.0.0.1 www.adbucks.com
127.0.0.1 www.adexit.com
127.0.0.1 www.adforce.com
127.0.0.1 www.admex.com
127.0.0.1 www.adnetz.net
127.0.0.1 www.adserver.com
127.0.0.1 www.adserver.net
127.0.0.1 www.adsmart.com
127.0.0.1 www.adsmart.net
127.0.0.1 www.adultbizvoice.com
127.0.0.1 www.adultclicks.com
127.0.0.1 www.ad-up.com
127.0.0.1 www.adverity.com
127.0.0.1 www.adverlead.com
127.0.0.1 www.adverline.com
127.0.0.1 www.adverline.fr
127.0.0.1 www.advertising.com
127.0.0.1 www.advertwizard.com
127.0.0.1 www.adviews-sponsor.de
127.0.0.1 www.alladvantage.com
127.0.0.1 www.allclicks.com
127.0.0.1 www.amateur-galleries.com
127.0.0.1 www.bannerads.de
127.0.0.1 www.beseen.com
127.0.0.1 www.bfast.com
127.0.0.1 www.boonsolutions.com
127.0.0.1 www.brutalextreme.com
127.0.0.1 www.burstnet.com
127.0.0.1 www.cash1x1.de
127.0.0.1 www.cash2002.de
127.0.0.1 www.cash4banner.com
127.0.0.1 www.cash4banner.de
127.0.0.1 www.cashcount.com
127.0.0.1 www.cashfiesta.com
127.0.0.1 www.cashradio.com
127.0.0.1 www.cashsurfers.com
127.0.0.1 www.casinoglamour.com
127.0.0.1 www.cellularphones.com
127.0.0.1 www.cibleclick.com
127.0.0.1 www.cj.com
127.0.0.1 www.click2sexy.com
127.0.0.1 www.click-fr.com
127.0.0.1 www.clickxchange.com
127.0.0.1 www.clictrafic.com
127.0.0.1 www.coinpromo.com
127.0.0.1 www.cometcursor.com
127.0.0.1 www.cometsystems.net
127.0.0.1 www.commission-junction.com
127.0.0.1 www.cr4.com
127.0.0.1 www.crxwarez.net
127.0.0.1 www.cydoor.com
127.0.0.1 www.daz.com
127.0.0.1 www.dgm2.com
127.0.0.1 www.directvalue.nl
127.0.0.1 www.drawnsex.com
127.0.0.1 www.eads.com
127.0.0.1 www.eclic.net
127.0.0.1 www.fastclick.net
127.0.0.1 www.fastmetasearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.flycast.co.uk
127.0.0.1 www.flycast.com
127.0.0.1 www.fpctraffic.com
127.0.0.1 www.free-banners.com
127.0.0.1 www.freeezinebucks.com
127.0.0.1 www.freestats.com
127.0.0.1 www.frontpagecash.com
127.0.0.1 www.****-portal.com
127.0.0.1 www.gamingclub.com
127.0.0.1 www.gator.co.uk
127.0.0.1 www.gator.com
127.0.0.1 www.gator.net
127.0.0.1 www.genhit.com
127.0.0.1 www.getsearches.com
127.0.0.1 www.gopopup.com
127.0.0.1 www.greetingwishes.com
127.0.0.1 www.grokster.com
127.0.0.1 www.hardcorepornos.org
127.0.0.1 www.hightrafficads.com
127.0.0.1 www.hit-parade.com
127.0.0.1 www.hitsme.com
127.0.0.1 www.imaginemedia.com
127.0.0.1 www.kliks.nl
127.0.0.1 www.lastconsole.com
127.0.0.1 www.linkshare.com
127.0.0.1 www.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 www.lo-litas.com
127.0.0.1 www.looksmartclicks.com
127.0.0.1 www.lop.com
127.0.0.1 www.lottoforever.com
127.0.0.1 www.mediaplex.com
127.0.0.1 www.megacash.de
127.0.0.1 www.modchip.com
127.0.0.1 www.mod-chip.com
127.0.0.1 www.money4exit.de
127.0.0.1 www.my-stats.com
127.0.0.1 www.netbroadcaster.com
127.0.0.1 www.netdirect.nl
127.0.0.1 www.netflip.com
127.0.0.1 www.netgravity.com
127.0.0.1 www.newtopsites.com
127.0.0.1 www.nic.co.il
127.0.0.1 www.nudelinkz.com
127.0.0.1 www.oneandonlynetwork.com
127.0.0.1 www.onresponse.com
127.0.0.1 www.paidpopup.de
127.0.0.1 www.paypopup.com
127.0.0.1 www.piratos.de
127.0.0.1 www.popdown.de
127.0.0.1 www.popuptraffic.com
127.0.0.1 www.postmasterbannernet.com
127.0.0.1 www.prepaidliving.com
127.0.0.1 www.qksrv.net
127.0.0.1 www.qualityhitz.com
127.0.0.1 www.qualypromos.com
127.0.0.1 www.radiate.com
127.0.0.1 www.radiofreecash.com
127.0.0.1 www.rankyou.com
127.0.0.1 www.reference-sexe.com
127.0.0.1 www.searchtraffic.com
127.0.0.1 www.service-url.de
127.0.0.1 www.sexfranco.com
127.0.0.1 www.sexfreelist.com
127.0.0.1 www.sexlist.com
127.0.0.1 www.sexspy.com
127.0.0.1 www.sexstudio24.de
127.0.0.1 www.sextracker.com
127.0.0.1 www.sextraffic.org
127.0.0.1 www.sexyfreehost.com
127.0.0.1 www.sexyplugin.com
127.0.0.1 www.simplecounter.net
127.0.0.1 www.slutzoo.com
127.0.0.1 www.sonixwarez.com
127.0.0.1 www.sponsor2002.de
127.0.0.1 www.targetshop.com
127.0.0.1 www.teknosurf.com
127.0.0.1 www.teknosurf2.com
127.0.0.1 www.teknosurf3.com
127.0.0.1 www.theadultwire.com
127.0.0.1 www.topwarez-fr.com
127.0.0.1 www.toys-galleries.com
127.0.0.1 www.trafficmonetizer.com
127.0.0.1 www.unionwarez.com
127.0.0.1 www.valueclick.com
127.0.0.1 www.valuesponsor.com
127.0.0.1 www.warez33.com
127.0.0.1 www.warezfield.com
127.0.0.1 www.web3000.co.uk
127.0.0.1 www.web3000.com
127.0.0.1 www.webads.nl
127.0.0.1 www.webferret.com
127.0.0.1 www.webhancer.com
127.0.0.1 www.webhancer.net
127.0.0.1 www.weblist.de
127.0.0.1 www.websitefinancing.com
127.0.0.1 www.wedoo.com
127.0.0.1 www.win24.de
127.0.0.1 www.wingowin.com
127.0.0.1 www.wtlive.com
127.0.0.1 www.xiti.com
127.0.0.1 www.xpostx.com
127.0.0.1 www.xxxdisplay.com
127.0.0.1 www.xxxteenclub.de
127.0.0.1 www.youmakemoney.com
127.0.0.1 www.zeloop.net
127.0.0.1 www2.burstnet.com
127.0.0.1 www2.consumercreditusa.com
127.0.0.1 www3.netgravity.com
127.0.0.1 www4.netgravity.com
127.0.0.1 www4.trix.net
127.0.0.1 www80.valueclick.com
127.0.0.1 xads.infospace.com
127.0.0.1 xads.zedo.com
127.0.0.1 z.extreme-dm.com
127.0.0.1 z0.extreme-dm.com
127.0.0.1 z1.extreme-dm.com
127.0.0.1 zac.netgravity.com

# Start of entries inserted by Spybot - Search & Destroy
# End of entries inserted by Spybot - Search & Destroy


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alex Ethridge:_
> *Styxx,
> 
> I've always installed Windows (any version) and then downloaded all Windows updates via the Windows Update site, including Internet Explorer, and I don't remember encountering IE in the Add/Remove list on any machine since Windows 95.
> ...


The Windows ME Setup Disc that came with my Dell PC has Internet Explorer 5.5 included as part of the setup and Internet Explorer 5.5 doesn't appear in the Add/Remove Programs. I've since upgraded to Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1 and now it does appear in the Add/Remove Programs.

So I believe all Windows Setup Discs that come with your PC have Internet Explorer included and won't appear in the Add/Remove Programs until you upgrade to a newer version.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

*booradley01,*

Check your Hosts file for an entry for http://www.weezer.com/

If found, delete the line and click File > Save. Close out and test for effect.

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\etc\hosts

or

c:\windows\hosts (win9x)

You'll have to use Notepad to open it since it has no normal associated program.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

"Check your Hosts file for an entry for http://www.weezer.com/

If found, delete the line and click File > Save. Close out and test for effect.

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\etc\hosts"

I have no clue what that even means. Isn't the host file thing what I posted on the previous page? I didn't see anything about the site there.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, you're right. I didn't read all of your other posts due to time constraints.

The hosts file is always suspect in cases like yours. I would advise you to rename it just for a test, and if it doesn't help, name it back. That's the only way you can be fully sure since corruption in there can cause strange things to occur.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

I think I'm just going to give up. It's been almost a month and nothing has worked yet(and I've tried everything suggested here). It's still only that one site, too. I have no clue.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Without going back thru and reading everything that has been suggested, did anyone ask if per chance this site was placed in your restricted sites?


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

How do you view your restricted sites?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Tools, internet options, security, restricted sites.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nope, it isn't restricted.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Now we're getting desperate. Since weezer is such an unusual name, try doing a couple searches just for laughs.

Search the Program Files\Internet Explorer folder for any file with a text string *weezer* and see what hits you get if any. Leave the File Name field blank and be sure you're searching hidden files as well.

Likewise for the Windows folder although it's going to take much longer. Copy a list of any hits you get if there aren't too many.

If neither of those searches lead anywhere, run Regedit and do the search there as well. This term must exist somewhere on your drive and I'd like to know just where it's getting it's call from.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

For what it's worth, www.weezer.com won't load so that I can see anything except a black screen with some defined cells with red x's in them. Looks like some sort of scripting problem. I don't get any refusal though.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I see it clearly zephyr


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Then when I click the tiny "Error On Page" icon at the bottom left in the Browser bar, it gives me the info shown in this screen shot:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Think it's your IE settings zephyr. Works fine for me.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Maybe I have something amiss today since i could view it yesterday with no problems. hmm..


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

This is getting curiouser and curiouser. When I click the black screen, the site opens up normally. I repeated that several times and the same thing each time. Go figure.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

So here's the deal...When I use the link for www.weezer.com the page is flawed as mentioned. When I click the black screen area, it loads properly but the address bar changer to add a suffix:

www.weezer.com/news/

and that would tell me the first page has a scripting error and the problem isn't mine.

So www.weezer.com is flawed. Does it work that way for anyone else? Humor me please.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

See:


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't know if any of this is relevant to the original problem but if I were you, I would check my shortcut to this site and maybe edit it or try getting it up using a different approach. Perhaps the trouble wasn't yours all along *boo*.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

The search didn't turn up anything. How would I check my shortcut?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have it in your favorites? If so, right click on it and delete.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nope, it's not in my favorites.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

A wild guess here, was your IP banned from the site?


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

They've fixed the page I couldn't access before without getting the scripting error message! It just started working today. Perhaps your problem is fixed as well *boo*.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

I have no idea why I would have a banned IP. Also, it still doesn't work.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Do you have another computer in the house? IF so, can you access it from there.

At this point, what Candy said about a Ban could be very possible. If someone that uses the same ISP as you gave this site some trouble, they could block a whole domain.


----------



## booradley01 (Aug 25, 2003)

It works from my roommate's computer, so it's not an IP banning.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

I think "Snake Bit" pretty well covers it. I was siding with you until the home page started working for me, now you're on your own pal.

This link actually works and I have tested it to verify.

www.weezer.com


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you ever turn the pop up blocker off?

I don't recall seeing a final hijack this log either, you did have a lot of problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by booradley01:_
> *I'm running Windows 98 and using Explorer. www.weezer.com is the only website that won't work for me. This site works because I can access it on other computers and everyone I ask gets it to work. This used to be my homepage until I had a hijacking fiasco, which I fixed with Ad Aware and SpyBot. It's the only webpage that doesn't work. *


This could be a DNS error with your ISP assuming your friends use a differen't ISP. Probably only a matter of time until the site works again. Also, restarting your computer or typing in the command prompt(Start>Run>cmd): ipconfig /release and then ipconfig /renew often will fix the problem too.


----------

